# Configuration ipad avec apple configurator



## questionIpad (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'utilise apple configurator pour synchroniser une flotte de 30 tablettes. Je souhaiterai bloquer certains accès dispo dans réglages et je ne trouve pas comment : 
- ne pas pouvoir supprimer le fond d'écran
- bloquer les notifications
- interdire l'accès à "code"
- interdire carrement l'accès à "réglages"
- supprimer automatiquement les applications qui restent toujours ouvertes en taches de fond.

Ces tablettes sont destinées à un usage en libre accès dans une bibliothèque!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

